# Hair loss



## staceylwolf

Help! Pennie my female goat is losing her hair. What should I do. She's eating, drinking and very active but her hair is getting thinner and thinner, especially around her neck and front legs and head. :whatgoat:


----------



## toth boer goats

Could be lice....what does the skin itself look like...is it scabby or thick or smooth?


----------



## cdtrum

Has she been sick or had a fever recently.....one of mine loss every bit of his hair 3 winters ago due to he got sick and ran a high fever, vet told me it can happen to some after they have a fever.....he looked like a little alien the rest of that winter and had to wear a coat until mid spring.


----------



## staceylwolf

She's not itching at all, no scabs, not flaky, just shedding like crazy.


----------



## staceylwolf

I haven't noticed her being sick or running a fever. The only thing I have noticed was she had started to shed. I didn't think too much of it until it seemed like she was losing too much hair. Her brother is completely fine, he's not shedding at all. They are kept together.


----------



## toth boer goats

> She's not itching at all, no scabs, not flaky, just shedding like crazy.


 do you have out... free choice loose salt and minerals for goats at all times?

Could be a deficiency.....does she have a fishtail appearance on the end of her tail?...................

or.... could be... just shedding...How has your weather been... has it been warm or cold?


----------



## KW Farms

Where are you located?

I have one buck who pretty much loses his hair every year during late spring and grows in a gorgeous shiny coat...he looks like he has mange and when this first happened I was very worried, but realized he was growing in a beautiful coat and has done it every year since i've had him. However, it is pretty early to start majorly shedding (unless you're out of the states?).

It could be mange or a deficiency. But she'd be itchy if it were mange. Could you get photos of her?


----------



## staceylwolf

I was just out looking at her, I notice she's keeping her tail down, her brothers tail is up. The do have minerials but I don't think she eats alot of it. I have manna pro out for them, free choice. How can I make her eat the minerals? Should I try a different brand? Our temps are cold, it's been below 20 for a few weeks. This week it's in the teens or lower. I'm thinking it a mineral deficiency, I just don't know what to do to help her. These are my first goats, I've had then since June and this is the first medical issue I've had with them.

We are near Erie PA, right on Lake Erie, it's cold here!


----------



## toth boer goats

If it is cold make up a sweater for her....to help keep her warm.... make sure she is in a nice shelter....has plenty of good thick bedding....

Tail may be down cause she is cold...

Here is a good site... 
Look at your Doe closely and try to match up deficiency symptoms...

http://kinne.net/hairloss.htm


----------



## staceylwolf

I will get some pictures of her later today to post. They are in our barn so they are in a draft free stall with lots of hay and straw. I do have little coats for them that I usually just put on them if they are going to be outside. I'll stick hers on her while she's in just to be sure she doesn't get cold.


----------



## toth boer goats

Sounds great.... :hi5:


----------



## staceylwolf

I finally got some pictures to post of Pennie's hair loss.
























And this last picture is Pennie with her brother Ralphie. His color is tan but where she looks like its tan, it's supposed to be white hair.


----------



## liz

Pretty goats!!

The skin looks healthy...is the hair loss just on her front half? Is it possible that she is rubbing against anything to cause it?
Could be a deficiency but, the only experience I've had here with hairloss in a doe was with one that had a 3 week old kid...the changes in hormones caused her to have a sparse coat for a few weeks. Is Penney in heat or have you noticed any changes with her heats such as being more frequent than the normal every 18-21 days?
I would put her jacket on to help keep warm.....also, check her skin and see if you notice any "peach fuzz" that is growing in.


----------



## cdtrum

She looks just like my wether that lost all his hair 2 winters ago.....vet thought it was caused from him having a fever a week before his hair started falling out, but not sure.......I put a coat on him, as he ended up losing pretty much all his hair.....he wore it until mid-spring, then I gradually started taking it off him a little at a time as his hair grew in and the weather warmed. It has not happened again with him.


----------



## staceylwolf

I can't find anything that she would be rubbing on. I took her collar off as I didn't want it to rub what little hair she has left on her neck. It seems like it started mostly on her neck and shoulders but she is now shedding all over. When I pick her up I get covered with white and black hairs. I had her little coat on her yesterday but she got it off, or her brother helped her get it off, lol. Our temps today are up in the 30's and going to be in the 40's the next couple of days. I can try her coat again if she seems cold. I ordered some SweetLix since it seems like she really isn't eating the Manna Pro the I have been giving them. I also ordered some selenium gel, not sure if I should give her a dose in case that's the problem. I will check today to see if I can see any new hair growth coming in.


----------

